
Fastly to Acquire $28M Signal Sciences for $775M - docPangloss
https://coventryleague.com/blogentary/fastly-acquire-signal-sciences/
======
docPangloss
If you don’t like reading about Short Squeezes, WAFs, CDNs, IaaS, HackerNews,
Class Action Lawsuits, M&A, and Greek Mythology, then you ain’t a FinTech
Nerd!

